# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Lucy", thriller sci-fi film, Luc Besson, 2014, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/LucyTheMovie

facebook.com/LucyTheMovie

twitter.com/LucyTheMovie

"Lucy" on Wikipedia

"Lucy" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Lucy Official Trailer (2014) Scarlett Johansson, sci-fi

Published on Apr 2, 2014




> From La Femme Nikita and The Professional to The Fifth Element, writer/director Luc Besson has created some of the toughest, most memorable female action heroes in cinematic history. Now, Besson directs Scarlett Johansson in Lucy, an action-thriller that tracks a woman accidentally caught in a dark deal who turns the tables on her captors and transforms into a merciless warrior evolved beyond human logic.
> 
> Director: Luc Besson
> 
> Writers: Luc Besson
> 
> Actors: Scarlett Johannson, Morgan Freeman
> 
> In Theaters August 8th, 2014
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Lucy - TV Spot 4 

Published on Jun 18, 2014




> From La Femme Nikita and The Professional to The Fifth Element, writer/director Luc Besson has created some of the toughest, most memorable female action heroes in cinematic history. Now, Besson directs Scarlett Johansson in Lucy, an action-thriller that tracks a woman accidentally caught in a dark deal who turns the tables on her captors and transforms into a merciless warrior evolved beyond human logic.
> 
> Lucy also stars Academy Award® winner Morgan Freeman and is produced by Virginie Besson-Silla for EuropaCorp. Universal Pictures will distribute the movie worldwide, except for France, Benelux and China.

----------


## Airicist

Lucy | Telekinesis car chase

Apr 25, 2020




> Lucy (Scarlett Johannson) is now able to use over 50% of her brain power, giving her telekinetic abilities and control over the computer systems around her. This comes in handy, as she's being hunted through the streets of Paris by a mysterious group. Here's the mind-bending car chase that follows.
> 
> Synopsis:
> From the visionary director of La Femme Nikita and The Professional and starring Scarlett Johansson and Academy Award® winner Morgan Freeman comes an action-thriller about a woman accidentally caught in a dark deal who turns the tables on her captors. Altered by a dangerous new drug allowing her to use 100% of her brain capacity, Lucy transforms into a merciless warrior evolved beyond human logic.

----------

